# Tandem x2-race team 2010



## mahofsi (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

ich interessiere mich für das TANDEM X2-RACE TEAM 2010.
Leider finde ich im Netz keinerlei Testberichte oder ähnliches.

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch schon persönliche Erfahrungen mit dem Tandem und/oder kennt Berichte über dieses Bike.

Danke und Gruß Marcel


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2010)

Das ist in Deutschland auch eher selten zu finden...Auf französischen Seiten wirst du da eher fündig. Was möchtest du denn genau wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahofsi (24. Januar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist in Deutschland auch eher selten zu finden...Auf französischen Seiten wirst du da eher fündig. Was möchtest du denn genau wissen?



Mich interessiert einfach die allgemeine Beurteilung des Bikes (Schwachstellen etc.), damit ich es mit anderen Tandems besser vergleichen kann, bzw. dass ich es mit gutem Gewissen kaufen kann.
Hast du schon Erfahrungen damit ?


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2010)

Nein. Keine praktischen. Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass die Rohrsätze sehr verstärkt wurden. Zum Glück nicht mit solchen fiesen Gussets sondern mit Hydroformingrohren, die direkt aus der Froggy Serie entliehen wurden. Alles weitere sind ja eh Parts, die sich auch schon bei anderen Herstellern bewährt haben.
Von der Technik her mußt du dir keine Sorgen machen. Aber ich denke, dass du einen direkten Fahreindruck haben möchtest und das kann zumindest in Deutschland echt schwer werden. Ist halt sehr selten.

Auf jeden Fall ist aber eine wesentlich höhere Geländetauglichkeit als zB bei Cannondale garantiert! Steckachsengabel, große Formula, Syncros Teile. Das mußte woanders lange suchen...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Januar 2010)

Das 2009er Modell haben wir letztes Jahr zweimal verkauft und soweit ich weiß, war das Feedback bisher nur positiv. 2010 nochmal besser: Steckachse vorn. Bei dem natürlich hohen Gesamtgewicht (inkl. zwei Fahrer) ein sehr sinnvolles Upgrade. Da hatten wir sogar mal als Testbike, und das war durchaus trailtauglich, wobei natürlich Wenidgkeit und Bodnfreiheit bei kurzen Stufen anders zu beurteilen sind.


----------



## aka (29. Januar 2010)

Das Tandem macht von der Ausstattung her einen guten Eindruck und ich denke der Preis ist OK. Die Hinterradnabe (ist ja nicht genauer spezifiziert) ist im richtigen Gelaendeeinsatz generell ein Schwachpunkt, ob die haelt wird man sehen.
Grosser Nachteil in meinen Augen ist allerdings, dass es nur eine Rahmengroesse hat. Also ausgiebig Probefahren und schauen, obs passt.
Falls der Rahmen nicht passt denke ich, dass du mit dem Budget durchaus ein vergleichbares Teil aufbauen kannst.


----------



## mahofsi (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

danke für die Antworten.
Werden sobald das Wetter trockener ist eine Probefahrt durchführen.
Wenn die Rahmengröße mir zusagt werde ich mich dann wohl für dieses Bike entscheiden.

Danke, Marcel


----------



## mahofsi (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bedanke mich hier nochmals für die Infos und Tipps.
Habe mir heute das Tandem gekauft 






Die Sättel sind noch nicht eingestellt 

Grüße Marcel


----------



## mistertom52070 (20. April 2010)

und gibts inzwischen nen Fahrbericht?


----------



## mahofsi (20. April 2010)

Klar..  

sind absolut begeistert.

Siehe auch [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaJoDNG3M0I&hl&hd=1"]YouTube- Lapierre - TANDEM X2-RACE TEAM[/nomedia]


Grüße Marcel


----------



## uwero (23. September 2012)

Ist der Eindruck noch immer positiv - leider wurde ja das Video entfernt?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focustreter (24. September 2012)

Hallo bei Hi-Bike haben sie das Lampierre vorrätig
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n972/c2/s32/d1/k1/XC-Hardtails.html?cluster=3
Habe selbst ein Poison und ein Pedalpower ,lezteres ist interessant wenn Ihr eine größere Auswahl bei der Rahmengröße braucht.
Beim Lampierre gefällt mir die Zugverlegung besonders, habe es bei meinen Poison kopiert weil ich immer Probleme mit dem verdreckten Schaltzug hatte.


----------

